
Unbelievable 256-byte intro inspired by Fritz Lang's Metropolis - Eric_Ernandez
http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=66372
======
Someone
Ranked _second_ at Function 2015. The winner in its category is
[http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=66380](http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=66380).
It ranks a lot lower on pouet.net, though (#6275 vs #3641)

Visually, I think pouet.net has the relative ranking right, but maybe that
train is technically harder to do?

------
gus_massa
To see the animation
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8Av7Sc7yGY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8Av7Sc7yGY)
(it's linked in the page)

------
Eric_Ernandez
The source is gorgeous too
[http://www.pouet.net/prod_nfo.php?which=66372](http://www.pouet.net/prod_nfo.php?which=66372)

